# Nervous



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I go in tomorrow to meet with my psychiatrist do be put on meds and I'm terrified. I'm so worried they are gonna wanna put me in a psychiatric hospital.

I know I need to be honest with them but I'm scared that me feeling the way I do is gonna land me in the psychiatric hospital. I've stopped giving a damn about the feelings and now im just here. It's gotten to the point that I'm really believing nothing is real.

I'm starting to believe I am in purgatory or everything and everyone around me is imagined. No I am not seeing things out of the ordinary and no I don't hear things nor do I have anyone telling me to do bad things.

I almost feel nothing and instead of fighting there feeling I've accepting my reality of feeling in unreality. My concern is telling the doctor that I just don't feel anything in doing or living through is real and that I'm having absolutely no emotions I am scared mentally but physically I can't even feel fear.

It's gotten to the point that even though I know where I'm at that I may just be someone else stuck in a day dream. Like nothing that's ever happened to me happened. Or maybe I am dead and I'm reliving my life mentally.

Yes I know reality but at this point I don't care nor do I feel emotions.its gotten to the point that people I've known for years I now wonder if they are actually here and standing in front of me reality is yes but my mind tells me other wise. Will I be put on psychiatric hold??


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

Kayyyynational7 said:


> Will I be put on psychiatric hold??


No. Not unless you are a threat to your own health or others. It'll probably just sound like anxiety and or solipsism to a doctor. But I'm not a doctor.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I hope so it just started yesterday the thinking that everything is actually imagined when I started taking decongestant. Before I knew that i had thoughts of what if it's not real or I'm in a dream but for two days now it's been no emotions vivid dreams and I'm almost certain that things aren't real although they are I also seen to be having constant deja vu


----------



## LizFerret (Mar 3, 2020)

I hope you will get proper meds for your condition.
Get well!


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

The only thing that is likely to result in your hospitalization is a threat to yourself or others. It's OK to say you have suicideal thoughts. If your doctor asks you about them, be honest. And then say you have no intent to fulfill them.

Reassure them you don't have access to a gun, and have no intent to commit suicide. (if you want to be assured you will not be hospitalized). The same in regards

to thoughts of harming others. It's OK to have them, but reassure the doctor you have no intent of following up on those thoughts.

What you have posted may seem unique to you, but psychiatrists here this stuff a half dozen times a day from their patients. It's called "psychiatric illness" and it is what they are trained to treat.

So well trained, in fact, that you could slide a mannequin into his office in place of you, and it would probably come out with the same diagnosis and initial medication prescriptions.

In other words, don't sweat it. You just have a bit role in their movie. It is not likely you can say or do anything that will cause them to deviate from the script.


----------



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

Have you ever tried doing some grounding exercises? I have recently written in this forum. Please give it a try. I am sure it will definitely help you.

https://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/99156-cure-for-dpdr-a-longtime-meditators-advice/


----------



## Respekta (Feb 14, 2019)

What did the doc say? How are you atm?


----------

